# Meine Heimatstadt



## Christopher (23. Aug. 2014)

Bild aus meiner Heimatstadt

Edit: Bildlink umgearbeitet.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2014)

Servus

Bisserl klein 
Denke du hast das Thumb verlinkt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2014)

Welche Stadt ist es denn?


----------



## Christopher (24. Aug. 2014)

Die Stadt heißt Leer.

Hier mal eine Hafenansicht,mit dem Rathaus im Hintergrund.

Hafenansicht.


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2014)

Servus

Gefällt mir 

Sieht nach Ausschnittsvergrößerung aus ?

Welche Kamera ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Christopher (24. Aug. 2014)

Moin Helmut.
Das ist eine kleine Kamera die heißt  OLYMPUS. D- 700.

Ich habe auf Vollbild geklickt.


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2014)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 

Aha ... ich meinte ob du das Bild noch am Computer mit einer Bildbearbeitungssoftware vergrößert hast. Einen Ausschnitt genommen hast.

Dachte da man am Bild an den Rändern Verpixelungen sieht. Dürfte aber der Linse der Oly D-700 geschuldet sein.

Das mit dem Vollbild ist schon ok. Das hat nur mit dem Forum was zu tun.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Pammler (24. Aug. 2014)

Darf man hier seine Heimatstadt vorstellen?

Hier bin ich geboren und lebe schon 45 Jahre hier und wahrscheinlich noch viel länger


----------



## Christopher (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helmut.
Ich habe an dem Bild nicht,s gemacht.
Das habe ich so rein gestellt.


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2014)

Alles klar, Christopher ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## andreas w. (26. Aug. 2014)

Pammler schrieb:


> Hier bin ich geboren und lebe schon 45 Jahre hier und wahrscheinlich noch viel länger



Dafür ganz wichtig - Weiteratmen nicht vergessen rofl


----------

